# What are you favorite artificial shrimp and color?



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

DOA Shrimp > Gulp Shrimp The gulp shrimp is really stinky, but what you get is a ton of extra weight. If you make a soft cast you get what I call gulp shrimp, ploppers.


----------



## fishinforfun (Jul 14, 2007)

Both are good, Ive caught lots of fish from both. But i feel more confident and catch more fish with the gulp. I like using White and new penny 3in. with this colder weather i fish very shallow water with no weight, and work it very slow. Sometimes i just cast the gulps out like dead bait, just let it sit on the bottom and reds will usually find it.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

I use to use DOA,  But got turned onto GULP about 6 months ago and have never gone back.  My favorites 3" new penny, or glow it gives me a pretty nice contrast of light and darker colors depending upon conditions and fish preference that day. I also rig gulp on Owner Twist Locks weighted or unweighted depending upon conditions.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think they both work great but you have to use them in the correct application. As far as all around use, I don't think you can make that comparison. What I do like about gulp is the flexibility of use and the ability to rig weedless.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I prefer the DOA 3" shrimp in glo/white and rootbeer, depending on water clarity. The Gulps have their place but I do not like them; too expensive, messy, & stinky!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I prefer the DOA 3" shrimp in glo/white and rootbeer, depending on water clarity. The Gulps have their place but I do not like them; too expensive, messy, & stinky!


X2,

I like to use DOA shrimp in the leftover GULP Jar and save it for next fishing trip.

Just fill the "lurker shrimp juice" bottle in the jar and load the DOA shrimp or whatever. 3X More stinky DOA shrimp in the jar for the money. 

GULP shrimp are pain in the ass when rigging the hook and it's doesn't act like doa shrimp action in the water.

So I choose DOA with Lurker shrimp/gulp juice over gulp shrimp any day.

It's really works for me.

My 2 cents.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.bassassassin.com/p/-Chandeleur-Isle-4-inch-Shrimp-Cocktail/bass-fishing-lures/-/-/SCA80394/

Rigged with a 3/0 Owner offset hook. The way they designed the bait to be hooked allows the tail to fold under the body when twitched. It's also made of a more elastic/softer material. And they STINK!!


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

I use the DOA shrimp. For sightcasting to reds clear/gold flake is my go to. If the water's a bit dirty either morning glory or rootbeer. Under the light I go with glow.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

these are the bomb for tailing fish:

http://www.mistertwister.com/products/info/index.php?pffk=info_exudefantailshrimp_737

But you have to practice making them land softly and they suck for blind casting but those waiving "claws" are awesome for tailers.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

OK, am I the only one, who after countless trips using them, have come to like the smell of a Gulp? Brett, back me up here!!!

No one mentioned Molting for the Gulp color. I like it about as much as New Penny. At St. Marks, where the water is always muddy, my buddies have had luck with Nuclear (whatever the crazy-colored one is).


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> OK, am I the only one, who after countless trips using them, have come to like the smell of a Gulp? Brett, back me up here!!!



Don't look to me for backup!   

No need to fake it when you can get the real thing.  

If I'm going to use bait, it's not going to be plastic.
I'll get some fresh frozen shrimp and use it to tip a bucktail.
My daughter prefers to use fresh shrimp on a small circle hook.



Using artificial shrimp....eeeeewwww!
That's like that artificial crab meat served at some cheap seafood restaurant!

                                        ;D


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

My favorite is a new penny or camo gulp. But the only time I throw gulp is when the fish are real finicky and I feel the stink might help out. I have watched many fish eat a non moving gulp ;D
On the other side, some places I fish one specific color plastic (non gulp) will almost always outfish a gulp. :-/


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I love gulp! And it stinks, of victory!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ok is it me or what?? but every bag of gulps i buy they come out of the package all deformed looking  the smell must be the appealing part of the gulps because why else would a fat daddy red chase down a shrimp with his tail twisted side ways :-? new penny, molten, rootbeer and gold flake seem to work best but have also had decent result with the electric chicken [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------

